# Community > Resource Library >  Shooting Apps "Range Buddy" and "Reloading Assistant"

## Dead is better

Just came across a couple of useful apps - I had a good target analyser but it stopped working when phone cameras got better. 

Have you guys had these for a while or are they new? Your thoughts?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ngebuddy&hl=en

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ssistant&hl=en

----------


## Tim Dicko

had a look in apples app store, the only app i could find was ballistics ae. sorry im no help.

----------


## mawzer308

Reloading assistant is bang on with manufacturers  publications, handy having all tha data in one place.

----------


## WallyR

Yes - 'Reloading Assistant' is available in the Google Play Store.
Would get it but Google wants my card details before it'll let me 'play'.
In the sh#t enough without giving that info to a site that has proven to be 'leaky' in the past.

----------


## MassiveAttack

You can buy a Google play gift card from the warehouse or use a visa pressy card.  I want aware that Google play had been hacked (unlike the forum which has been hacked for weeks)? Do you have any reference as to when that was?  Google are one of the more security aware companies out there.

----------

